# Knife Handle materials



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I picked these up a few weeks back. I have no use for them so I thought I would throw them out here for someone to put to use. I dont know what they are for sure but some say big horn and there is a small piece that says Ibex. I believe the 2 pieces on the left might be that but not sure. The 2 handles are very dark and quite heavy maybe Sambar I don't know. I added 2 nice whitetail horns to the box as well. I threw some odd ball stuff in that is horn. I finished off the box with African Blackwood pieces that should be usable in knife making. If you have questions pm me and I will help if I can. I am asking $40.00 including shipping within the lower 48. The box is a regional size box a little bigger than a SFRB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 31, 2014)

If I wasn't dead broke, I would be picking those up. Nice!


----------

